# Hi everyone I hate to do this but we need some help



## bholler (Oct 7, 2020)

Hello fellow hearth members.  I hate having to do this but a couple months ago we found out our 11 year old daughter had a heart issue called PJRT.  We spent a week in one hospital and we're then referred to children's hospital of philadelphia.  There she received an ablation to remove the 3 extra nerve connections in her heart that were causing rapid and irregular heartbeat.   She is now doing fantastic and the surgery seems to have worked.  But with everything going on this year my savings has been depleted and we need help to cover the out of pocket expenses.  I am posting a GoFundMe link here any help you can give would be greatly appreciated.  Thankyou guys so much for your support through this.









						Have a Heart for Evelyn Holler, organized by Shannon Hess Holler
					

We discovered that Evelyn had a heart condition last month call PJRT. She had extra… Shannon Hess Holler needs your support for Have a Heart for Evelyn Holler



					www.gofundme.com


----------



## begreen (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm really glad to hear she is doing better, Ben. I know it's hard to ask for help, but glad you did. Medical bills can overwhelm quickly. Do you have a Facebook account too? I have seen an ask there work for friends in a time of need. One just lost everything in the Talent, OR fire and the response was great.


----------



## peakbagger (Oct 7, 2020)

Done.

I wish they gave the option to list my screen name.


----------



## bholler (Oct 7, 2020)

Thankyou so much guys  I don't have Facebook but my wife has it posted on hers


----------



## Hoytman (Oct 7, 2020)

Shoot me a pm with an address and a check will be sent. Just let me know when it arrives.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 7, 2020)

bholler said:


> Hello fellow hearth members.  I hate having to do this but a couple months ago we found out our 11 year old daughter had a heart issue called PJRT.  We spent a week in one hospital and we're then referred to children's hospital of philadelphia.  There she received an ablation to remove the 3 extra nerve connections in her heart that were causing rapid and irregular heartbeat.   She is now doing fantastic and the surgery seems to have worked.  But with everything going on this year my savings has been depleted and we need help to cover the out of pocket expenses.  I am posting a GoFundMe link here any help you can give would be greatly appreciated.  Thankyou guys so much for your support through this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done.


----------



## bholler (Oct 7, 2020)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Done.


I saw and thanks to you and everyone else


----------



## BigJ273 (Oct 7, 2020)

For a guy who helps so many on here, this is not even A question. Done. God bless her and your family brother.


----------



## bholler (Oct 7, 2020)

Thankyou


----------



## MTY (Oct 8, 2020)

PM me a mailing address.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 8, 2020)

done. i wish her and your family the very best and hope it continues


----------



## bholler (Oct 8, 2020)

I will just put my address here I have nothing to hide.  Besides it wouldn't be hard to figure out by my last name and knowing my business.

2038 Breon Rd
Middleburg PA 17842


----------



## PaulOinMA (Oct 8, 2020)

Your first name Ben?

Check in mail tomorrow. 

Edit:  Just saw begreen called you Ben, above.


----------



## bholler (Oct 8, 2020)

Yes ben holler


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 11, 2020)

Done.


----------



## Dix (Oct 12, 2020)

Done. Check in the mail tomorrow from LI .


----------



## bholler (Oct 12, 2020)

Dix said:


> Done. Check in the mail tomorrow from LI .


Again thanks so much to all of you


----------



## Bad LP (Oct 13, 2020)

Check inbound.


----------



## Prof (Oct 13, 2020)

Done.


----------



## jcrenfrow (Oct 17, 2020)

Sent.


----------



## jatoxico (Oct 31, 2020)

Just returning to Hearth after the summer and saw this. Happy to help and hoping your daughter does well in her recovery and your family is ok after what must have been a tough time.


----------



## bholler (Oct 31, 2020)

jatoxico said:


> Just returning to Hearth after the summer and saw this. Happy to help and hoping your daughter does well in her recovery and your family is ok after what must have been a tough time.


She is doing well.  She is on a cardiac monitor for another 2 weeks.  As long as nothing shows up in that time she will be cleared with only yearly EKGs after.


----------



## Hoytman (Nov 2, 2020)

Sounds like good news! We'll keep sending prayers up for all of you.


----------



## bholler (Nov 2, 2020)

Hoytman said:


> Sounds like good news! We'll keep sending prayers up for all of you.


Thankyou all so much


----------



## vinny11950 (Nov 6, 2020)

Done.


----------



## bholler (Nov 20, 2020)

I have to say you guys are amazing thankyou all so much.  We have now received enough to cover all of our out of pocket expenses for her procedure. 

Again thank you all deeply.  It really means a lot to me.


----------



## Dix (Nov 22, 2020)

bholler said:


> I have to say you guys are amazing thankyou all so much.  We have now received enough to cover all of our out of pocket expenses for her procedure.
> 
> Again thank you all deeply.  It really means a lot to me.



All is well, that's what matters


----------

